# How long to keep new hay before feeding it to horses?



## dozzie (15 August 2007)

Now this has never been an issue for me before as my "last years hay" has always lasted until October, a good four months after new hay was cut. 

But this year i have no old hay left so how long would you leave new hay before feeding it?


----------



## Tia (15 August 2007)

You can feed hay straight from the field if needs be.  Providing the hay has been cut, dried and baled correctly then it is fine to feed.  Do be aware though that the nutritional value will be far greater so you need to introduce gradually along with your old hay.

Over here because most people feed hay all year round, hay is fed immediately it is put in the barn, however I tend to let mine rest for about a month before feeding.


----------



## JM07 (15 August 2007)

i've always fed new hay straight away...

maybe Tia could clarify???


----------



## itsu (15 August 2007)

my horse had a really bad accident 11 weeks ago and i had no hay left. After asking round there is no hard rules has to how long you should keep it before feeding so fed hay to mine as soon as it was cut had no side affects. he is fine.


----------



## Happytohack (15 August 2007)

I have fed mine straight away with new hay, but it is timothy and was very dry when baled.  I have never had problems with feeding new hay straight away.


----------



## moneypit1 (16 August 2007)

I got some hay 'off the field' last week and have fed some already.  To be honest it is not brilliant stuff anywayso there was not much 'cooking' left in it!  If it is warm, open it a couple of days before feeding and it will be ok.


----------



## dozzie (16 August 2007)

Thanks to everyone! Thats a relief! 

Tia-I must admit I like to leave mine a while but have no idea why!!! Maybe its considered too rich. Someone has obviously told me not to feed newly cut hay at sometime, probably the farmer who cuts it for me, but this year I have no choice!! But its good to know I can feed it if need be.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'll just introduce it slowly.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Gorgeous George (16 August 2007)

I had the same problem, luckily I had about 2 bales of old left and slowly mixed it with the new for about 10 days and George was fine!


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (16 August 2007)

six weeks has always been my belief / experience


----------



## OWLIE185 (16 August 2007)

In theory you should introduce a new batch of hay slowly by mixing it with the previous batch so that the horses digestive system can adapt to the new hay.

New hay will have a higher nutritional content so if you wish to reduce it soak it for 2 hours.


----------

